# xbox sytstem link=crossover cable



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

I dont know if this has been posted, but the other day i was going to hook up my friends xbox to mine. the store was sold out of their system link cables, so we headed over to radio shack, and bought a crossover cable for 8 bucks compared to 15 for the system link, it works perfectly. The system link cable is just a fancy cat 5e crossover cable.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

It certainly is! Don't you just love how M$ rips off the ignorant?
And why even get XBOXLIVE? Just use XBConnect! (except there's no voice. That's the only drawback. And no one plays anything but Halo. Wait, do they make other games for the xbox?


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

need to play totaled. that is a great game, its demolition derby on steroids.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Really? is it actual demo derby, or more like good ol' twisted metal?
Either way, I'll check it out.
Besides Halo, which i play, usually, for 5 to (a lot) hours a week, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time is also a good game, and Soul Calibre 2 is fun, if you've got a lot of people.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is XBconnect free??? had a quick look on the site - found it ta


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

XBConnect is free. There is a "Pro" version which you can buy, but there really aren't any big differences, except... 
-w/ pro you can compress xboxes, so you can play more than four people from one IP address. The free version is limited to one xbox per IP.
-With pro, when hosting a game, you can kick people using your own custom kick messages. The free version allows you to choose from 6 or so provided messages.

Overall, XBC, as it's known, is by far the most fun way to play halo... unless 15 friends, 4 xboxes, and 4 tv's just happen to be in your basement. (notice I say Halo, not xbox... occasionally there is a game of Rainbow 6 or CS or a racing game, I'd say 2 or 3 every time I log on... compared to over 100 games of halo.)


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

tommorow, we are getting 16 people 4 xboxes, 4 games of halo, and 4 large TV's together, cant figure out what to do w/them.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL ROFL LMAO I can just see you guys standing around, all confused......
We're doing that next wednesday, the day after school's out for 7 hours! I can't wait to dominate!


----------



## kidz_14 (Jun 16, 2004)

so the xbox system link cable is a crossover cable that i can use to connect my xbox to my pc


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

no. if you want to connect two x-boxes together, you can use a crossover cable. you cannot connect an x-box to a PC. i hope that is what you meant.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to connect an xbox to a pc lan using a cross over connection and using internet sharing is one way of getting an xbox online to play games without the expense of a router.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/live/start/connect/sharedpc/98.htm


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

ohh that is what he means. yeah if you want to share a connection you can do that then. sorry


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

:up: there is a free site to play xbox online through your pc called..NET PLAY FOR XBOX....look it up...


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

XBConnect is WAY better than Net Play.
http://www.xbconnect.com


----------



## willeubanks (Jun 24, 2004)

so all you have to do for XBConnect is connect your xbox to your network, run the program on your PC and connect, right??


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

More or less... The only thing is, the first time you run XBC, it has to 'find' your xbox... I don't remember if it automatically comes up, or if you have to go to settings. A suggestion: Sort the list of games by ping... just click on 'ping' on the top of games list. The lower the ping, the lower the likelihood of lag.

Oh yeah... for the first 3 seconds or so of the network game, it will hang, and the movement is choppy. Don't get discouraged, usually it works itself out after 10 seconds or so. Some people will try to tell you this is from rushing the clock before the game starts, but that's not true... it happens whether you rush it or not.

Also, if you want to host games, I suggest you open port 8602 on your router. If you don't know how to do this, you might try www.xbchelp.com or your router's manual... but if you can't do it, it's not a big deal. It just means your ping will come up as 'FW' for firewall, which is sorted to the bottom of the list, and not many people will join your game.


----------



## michael863 (Apr 13, 2004)

if you want to hook up like 4 xbox do you just use a hub with crossover cables?


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

no just use a regular cat 5 ethernet cable


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

As a general rule.... 
device (like xbox, PC) <--> Router/Hub .... regular (cat5, ethernet, network, etc.) cable.
Device <--> Device ... Crossover cable. There are exceptions to this one... for instance, some Apple laptops have the ability to connect to other devices with a regular cable.

Basically, all a crossover cable does is flip all of the threads of the cable around, so that the far-right thread on one device lines up with the far-right thread on the other device, and so on...
Hub/Routers have "backwards" ethernet ports, so straight-through ethernet cables work just fine.


----------



## michael863 (Apr 13, 2004)

ok ok i think i got it...you only use crossover cables when you have like 2 computers directly connected through network cards....or xbox to a computer (b/c xbox is cnncted like its through a network card?).

so if you want to directly connect 2 xbox (a.k.a. 2 network cards) you use a crossover....but if you want to connect multiple xbox through a hub...you use regular cat5?

is this right?


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

yep. a detalied explaniation is a computer has input and ouput lines.
the computer sends information out, and withouth the crossover, there would be the other computers infor on the same line. The crossover makes it so the input on the computer is the same as the output on the other computer and vica versa.


----------



## 93Integra35 (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm not sure if this has been already answered or not, but i'm going to bridge on Halo 2 so that i can stop modders and standbyers, i swear i'm not doing it to standby or mod myself or any of my friends, strickly to stop modders.
i need to get a Crossover cable and a ethernet port, well i have a system link cable that came with my 360, and it fits into my 360 and my comp, can i just use that instead of going and buying a crossover cable.

also as you can tell i'm not very good with computers, and no where near as good as yall but to get an ethernet port, is there anyway i can avoid having to open up my computer and end up screwing it up cause i don't know what i'm doing?

if any of you can help at all, i'd appreciate it...
Thanks


----------



## 93Integra35 (Jul 2, 2006)

i forgot to add that i need 2 ethernet ports to bridge, i have one but need to buy another one, could i just use a Hub?


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Dude, you don't want to bridge, nor do you need to. Bungie knows when you bridge, even if you're just doing it to prevent other people from bridging. Not everyone gets caught... but is it worth the risk? I don't think so. $50 for a new account, and countless hours getting yourself up to a high level... not worth it. Deal with the problem like everyone else: curse at the modders and join matchmaking again... Or find a new game...

This one walks the line... but I'm gonna say it's against forum policy. You're not supposed to do it, period. And even if YOU don't mod/standby (I believe you), someone else could find this via google and use it maliciously.

I've spent a loooot of time on Halo 2... there's no need to take anti-modding measures. If you're playing at a level where bridging/standbying is a serious problem (high 20's, 30's, above); and if you're willing to spend considerable time, money, and anguish trying to pwn modders/bridgers, I think you should take a step back and think about things for a second... Is it really worth all that? To me, the point of video games is to have fun, and imho Halo 2 is the best game out there for that. But when you're spending hours and hours and hours every week playing it... I dunno, it stops being fun in the same way. It's THE thing you do, not something you could do, among other things, with your friends. It just kind of gets in the way, you know what I mean?

Just my 2 cents on bridging, and on video games...


----------



## 93Integra35 (Jul 2, 2006)

i agree, but i really have nothing else to do and i LOVE the game as long as there arent modders and standbyers
so i thought this site would help, guess not


----------



## BuRnT.SaWcE (Oct 2, 2004)

colman77 said:


> And why even get XBOXLIVE?


You get great service. Also because 4$ a month is killer on your income.


----------

